# cv



## rims (Aug 24, 2006)

HI ppl

i wanted to know can only help me or direct me to a site on were
i can view/download, IT Pro CVs. I need to update mine.

Cheers

Rims


----------



## AcidBurn (Jun 23, 2006)

This is all you need. 
http://www.portnov.com/keyboard/resume_main.html

Good Luck


----------

